# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Problme de connexion au serveur APEX

## pitator

j'ai lu que le serveur APEX de oracle XE tait install par dfaut avec oracle 11g.

mon but est de me connecter sur cette interface d'administration.

quand je tape http://pitator-desktop:1521/ je n'ai pas d'erreur, ce qui me permet 
d'en dduire que mon serveur est bien dmarr mais je n'arrive pas sur la page de connexion comme sous XE.

sous windows il suffit de taper @apxconf pour le configurer.
mais sous ubuntu gutsy avec oracle 11g je ne trouve pas??

merci d'avance, pour ceux qui pourraient m'clairer.

----------


## Scual

Bonjour,

Ce qui me bizarre c'est que tu essayes de te connecter  APEX via le port du listener :o

As-tu essay l'url suivante : 
http://127.0.0.1:8081/apex/apex_admin.

Le port 8080 est le port par dfaut d'APEX.

Bonne journe.

----------


## pitator

dsol de ne pas t'avoir rpondu plus tt. 

En attendant j'ai russi  me connecter en sqlplus [sqlplus / AS sysdba].
Ensuite je dmarre mon service de bdd [startup].
De l je vois bien mes services: 
[select comp_name, version, status from dba_registry]
les 4 affichs sont tous dmarrs.

ensuite j'ai russi  lancer le @apxconf de windows qui en langage linux
se tranforme en @/home/pitator/app/oracle/apex/apxconf
si a passe pas: @/home/pitator/app/oracle/apex/apxconf start

De l je configure mon port, mon nouveau mot de passe admin.

Et pourtant en http://127.0.0.1:8080/apex/apex_admin a ne passe toujours pas.

Merci pour votre lumire. Je pense ne pas tre le seul dans ce cas.  ::aie::

----------


## Scual

Bonjour,

Je reviens sur ce message tant donn que je viens enfin d'installer une 11g sur mon serveur (SLES 10.0).

Euh un fait, tout ce que j'en ai lu sur le net, c'est qu'APEX n'est dispo que sous windows.

Donc j'ai peur que sous ta ubuntu, ca soit mort.

++

----------


## tapriuneclak

Grossire erreur, APEX fonctionne parfaitement sous linux 

Voir aussi le firewall pour laisser passer le port 8080 par dfaut.

----------

